# manipulation statements with executeQuery



## zunzu (29. Dez 2010)

hallo zusammen

bin ein Anfänger und bin an einer Arbeit für die Schule dran. ich bin kurz vor dem durchdrehen. Möchte ein Formlar machen und den Inhalt in einer MySql DB speichern. Dafür habe ich mal ein einfaches jsp gemacht. Erhalte aber immer folgende Fehlermeldung. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Danke und gruss

Fehler:
_org.apache.jasper.JasperException: javax.servlet.ServletException: javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: 
INSERT INTO Kunden VALUES (4, 'MAC AG','Vasco','Mauri','Müllerfstrasse',8000,'Zürich');
: Can not issue data manipulation statements with executeQuery().
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:567)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:439)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:389)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:332)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)_



```
<%@ page import="java.io.*,java.util.*,java.sql.*"%>
<%@ page import="javax.servlet.http.*,javax.servlet.*" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/sql" prefix="sql"%>
 
<html>
<head>
<title>JINSERT Operation</title>
</head>
<body>
 
<sql:setDataSource var="snapshot" driver="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"
     url="jdbc:mysql://localhost/Rechnungssystem"
     user="root"  password="carmelo"/>


<sql:query dataSource="${snapshot}" var="result">
INSERT INTO Kunden VALUES (4, 'MAC AG','Vasco','Mauri','Müllerfstrasse',8000,'Zürich');
</sql:query>
 
 
<sql:query dataSource="${snapshot}" var="result">
SELECT * from Kunden;
</sql:query>
 
<table border="1" width="100%">
<tr>
   <th>Kunden ID</th>
   <th>Firma</th>
   <th>Vorname</th>
   <th>Nachname</th>
   <th>Adresse</th>
   <th>PLZ</th>
   <th>ORT</th>
</tr>
<c:forEach var="row" items="${result.rows}">
<tr>
   <td><c:out value="${row.ID}"/></td>
   <td><c:out value="${row.Firma}"/></td>
   <td><c:out value="${row.Vorname}"/></td>
   <td><c:out value="${row.Nachname}"/></td>
   <td><c:out value="${row.Adresse}"/></td>
   <td><c:out value="${row.PLZ}"/></td>
   <td><c:out value="${row.ORT}"/></td>
</tr>
</c:forEach>
</table>
 
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## XHelp (29. Dez 2010)

was du brauchst ist sql:update. Updating a database using the sql:update tag : DatabaseJSPJava


----------



## zunzu (29. Dez 2010)

hey das gibts doch nicht, ich bin jetzt sicher seit 4h dran. hey ich danke dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! echt super danke viel mals!!!

kann ich dich noch was fragen. ich möchte werde die in einem formular eingegeben werden, direkt in die db speicher. kennst du evt ein gutes tutorials oder kannst du mir dabei helfen.

danke und liebe grüsse


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (29. Dez 2010)

> hey das gibts doch nicht,


^^ siehste doch, dass es das gibt

Entweder du nutzt ein Web-Framework, was die Formular-Daten aufbereitet und du sie einer Art Action verarbeiten kannst oder du kannst es über ein Servlet versuchen, dann musst du das aber alles zu Fuß machen


----------



## zunzu (29. Dez 2010)

hallo, kannst du mir ein Web Framework nennen.
gruss


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (29. Dez 2010)

Da gibt es viele. Befrag mal unseren Gottvater


----------



## ARadauer (29. Dez 2010)

zunzu hat gesagt.:


> hey das gibts doch nicht, ich bin jetzt sicher seit 4h dran.



Can not issue data manipulation statements with executeQuery() - Google-Suche.

1. eintrag unten die antwort: MySQL :: Re: java.sql.SQLException: Can not issue data manipulation statements with executeQuery()


----------



## zunzu (29. Dez 2010)

danke konnte das problem wie XHelp beschrieben hat beheben.


----------

